# VO et sous titrage



## vetonico (11 Octobre 2010)

Peut-on voir les films loués en VO avec un sous titrage en VO ou en français?


----------



## Onra (11 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

Le film que j'ai loué samedi soir possédait une bande son en anglais. J'ai pu regarder le film en français et en anglais (un film américain). Par contre je n'ai pas regardé pour les sous-titrages.

Sur le store il y a des films spécifiquement marqué VOST entre parenthèse qui sont d'ailleurs en double d'une version francisée.


----------



## steveaustin (12 Octobre 2010)

Le mieux , ce serait d'avoir les mêmes options que sur un DVD ;

langues et sous-titres au choix !

Imposer une version  revient à acheter une cassette vhs , c'est dommage aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## vetonico (14 Octobre 2010)

Moi c'est ce que je souhaiterais ... VO et sous titres...


----------



## Gallagher (16 Octobre 2010)

vetonico a dit:


> Moi c'est ce que je souhaiterais ... VO et sous titres...



Moi aussi... C'est pour ça que le service de location d'iTunes (au delà des tarifs qui me semblent un peu élevés pour de la location dématérialisée) ne va vraiment pas me faire dépenser beaucoup d'argent...


----------

